# その辺は忘れていい。人として



## Yoshie0

I can't understand what exactly is Aoba trying to say with 「その辺は忘れていい。人として」. Something like "You can forget about this part, as I person" to the Subaru's previous line 「言う前に行こうとしただろお前」. Is she saying to him, to be more indulgent and forget about the fact that she was trying to go before he finished his talk?

青葉：「いや、気付かなかった。録画の予約してくる」昴：「まあ待て青葉。録画の予約なら俺がしてある」
くるりと踵を返した青葉の肩をガシッと捕まえる。青葉：「なんだ。それを先にいえ」青葉の足が止まる。
昴：「言う前に行こうとしただろお前」青葉：「その辺は忘れていい。人として」彼女は振り返ってニヤリと笑った。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

It's something like this:
"(I wold say) I don't have to mention that, as a matter of common courtesy."
"I don't think I was lacking courtesy when I didn't mentioned it."
"I can skip mentioning it, as a human behavior. (as a man-of-common-coutesy's behavior)"


----------



## Yoshie0

Thank you very much for your reply! I'm more or less understand, however I'm still a bit unsure what exactly does she skipped mentioning? If I'm understanding correctly Subaru's phrase 「言う前に行こうとしただろお前」, she tried to go before he said her that 「録画の予約なら俺がしてある」.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

On second thought, I think #2 is incorrect.
I tried to delete the post, but it was too late.

Now, I don't know the dialog well.
Please wait for other member's help.


----------



## Vaan

人として: as a civilized person

I think the conversation is something like

昴：「言う前に行こうとしただろお前」
You started to leave here before you came up with your reason to go, didn' t you?

青葉：「その辺は忘れていい。人として」
Gentlemen just look it over, huh?


----------



## Yoshie0

Before leaving 青葉 said 「いや、気付かなかった。*録画の予約してくる*」, when 昴 told her that this afternoon will be some sort of sport match, and since both of them won't be at home she tried asking her relatives(I guess) to record it.
So, she did said something be fore leaving.


----------



## Vaan

Yoshie0 said:


> Before leaving 青葉 said 「いや、気付かなかった。*録画の予約してくる*」, when 昴 told her that this afternoon will be some sort of sport match, and since both of them won't be at home she tried asking her relatives(I guess) to record it.
> So, she did said something be fore leaving.


Yes, she did say something, but how can you possibly know that she said it before she stood up?


----------



## Yoshie0

Maybe you are right however, 青葉：「なんだ。それを先にいえ」-> 昴：「言う前に行こうとしただろお前」, I still think that with 「言う前に」, 昴 is commenting 青葉's previous line - "You should have told me this earlier." "You started leaving here before I tried to tell it, didn' t you?". Not sure if it is correct, though...


----------



## Vaan

>"You started leaving here before I tried to tell it, didn' t you?". 

This is possible.  My interpretation is

"You started leaving here before you said 録画の予約してくる, didn' t you?". 

Yours is natural, but it doesn't seem to connect seamlessly to the following.
I cannot tell you any further. Maybe I need more context.


----------



## Yoshie0

Anyway, thanks for help!
Just in case, this is the whole text about it:
昴：「ところで青葉、今日の午後衛星放送で、アイスホッケーの試合の中継があるのに気づいてたか？」俺は青葉の好きそうな情報を流す。すると青葉はパッとこちらを向いた。
青葉：「いや、気付かなかった。録画の予約してくる」昴：「まあ待て青葉。録画の予約なら俺がしてある」
くるりと踵を返した青葉の肩をガシッと捕まえる。青葉：「なんだ。それを先にいえ」青葉の足が止まる。
昴：「言う前に行こうとしただろお前」青葉：「その辺は忘れていい。人として」彼女は振り返ってニヤリと笑った。昴：「はいはい」


----------



## Vaan

OK, then your interpretation is right, I think.
Maybe she wanted to go out before he continued saying something more.
In other words, she didn't want to give him time to speak further, but she failed because he said "録画の予約なら俺がしてある" quickly before she could leave.

In this interpretation, 
「言う前に行こうとしただろお前」
is
「俺がお前にそれを言う前に，お前は*行ってしまおう*としただろ」
and she probably wanted him to forget about this attitude of her toward him, or didn' t  want him to mention it.


----------



## Yoshie0

Now it is clear. Again, thank you very much for help!


----------

